# Trovoada a NE de Setúbal dia 23 de Maio de 2011



## miguel (24 Mai 2011 às 01:49)

Mais uma trovoada visível de Setúbal e eu como bom meteolouco sempre tento estar em cima do acontecimento e desta vez não fugiu a regra e deixo aqui estas imagens tiradas de vídeo...Desculpem a grua já tão famosa como marca de agua de um membro deste fórum  





[IMG=http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/7703/bolt4filtered.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## actioman (24 Mai 2011 às 02:01)

Mais um bonito trabalho teu Miguelão!

Grandes raios! A ver se ainda por ai passa alguma bem pertinho para brilhares no que melhor sabes fazer! fotografia a raios! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2011 às 02:03)

actioman disse:


> Mais um bonito trabalho teu Miguelão!
> 
> Grandes raios! A ver se ainda por ai passa alguma bem pertinho para brilhares no que melhor sabes fazer! fotografia a raios!
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha!



Obrigado 

Pois pode ser que a partir de quarta tenha essa sorte  

Grande abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 12:13)

Raios porreiros Miguel 

Boas fotos.


----------



## 1337 (24 Mai 2011 às 13:55)

Muito bom trabalho Miguel
então a ultima foto está WOW


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2011 às 14:41)

Belas fotos Miguel (como sempre)


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mai 2011 às 19:42)

Boas 

Estavas com maquina de filmar, sem a Canon e com gaja.  

Depois sai disto, há e tal tenho que tirar o frame da filme, estou mesmo a ver que também só viste essa trovoada em filme, 

Vá maninho bela trovoada a qualidade está assim assim dá para ver que foi poderosa.

Abraços


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Estavas com maquina de filmar, sem a Canon e com gaja.
> 
> ...



LOL onde estava não podia fotografar então a única safa foi fazer o filme  ainda não pesco lá grande coisa desta maquina para dizer a verdade filmar de dia até sai bem mas quando fica escuro é que a coisa piora


----------



## Norther (30 Mai 2011 às 20:15)

brutal grandes fotos


----------



## Teles (30 Mai 2011 às 21:23)

Belas fotos Miguel ,
E quanto à grua


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2011 às 22:26)

Simplesmente espectacular


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

Boas fotos Miguel


----------

